# screened in porch



## MRstark44 (Mar 5, 2008)

so, I have a customer who is interested in turning her porch into a screened in porch. Unfortunatly, the columns are circular, and she wants the screened system to be built out of azek. this is a brain buster for me. i have never worked with azek, other than using it as trim boards. i have no idea if you can even build frames/construct things out of it. i have gone through my brain, and my fathers, and we can't really figure out how to make it work. 
My final idea is to request that we turn the columns into square ones, since she cut out 3 porches she liked from magazines and they all had square columns!!


So, im opening the discussion up to yall. hope you can help me out. heres some pics!


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

IMO, I think enclosing between round columns would look goofy as they're built to be viewed 360 degrees. Come to think of it, they don't go with the rest of her house either, but that's just me.

Not my area, but problemsolving hat on would be shave them, depending upon what they're made of or encase them, making squares out of each, then go with that.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Please no double posting.


----------

